# S&W CS45 trigger reset question?



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

I have mostly HKs so my trigger reset appears to be different than the CS45.

On the CS45 after I shoot and hold the trigger back I release to the first click and stop, pull the trigger and bang. No problem.

Let's say after I shoot I do not hold after the first click, and I fully release the trigger, when I pull now (in SA) I get two clicks and then bang.

Is this the way the S&W is, it does not happen on any of my HKs or do I have a problem.

Also I hate the magazine lock. Can this be removed without compromising the gun and CA laws.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

I have a CS45. Never paid that close attention to have an answer for you. It is a sweet little shooter for sure...


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

Asked the question on another forum and foud out it is a trigger play spring.

Here is the link: http://smith-wessonforum.com/s-w-smithing/64266-4506-trigger-play-spring.html#post826543

Pushed the bar forward and the extra click is gone.....


----------

